# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Терминал сервер на Windows 2003 server!

## DanilinVA

Есть такая проблемма, в терминале с программой 1С работают около 40 пользователей, многие из них  работают не так часто минут по 10 в час, остальное время 1С простаивает... но вот собака ест ресурсы процессора. Раньше до 2003 на этой же машине стоял 2000 сервер было столько же пользовтелей работали они также... но 1С не ела так ресурсы при простое.
А сейчас получается 40 пользователей - 40% процессорного времени уходит просто как в ... глубоко вобщем.
Кто сталкивался с подобным подскажите. И вообще выкладывайте свои идеи и проблемы с терминальным режимом 2003 сервака и сервака в целом. Че знаю подскажу!

----------


## DanilinVA

Все решил))))) Как оказывается ресурсы жрала не 1С а такая вестчь как ctfmon.exe. Она постоянно проверяла раскладку заставляя 1С дергатся при простое... заглушил ее и все залетоло)))))

----------


## Kimmeriez

Понимаю, что тема устарела, но мот кто-нить с проблемой этой столкнулся. На самом деле просто глушить ctfmon не рекомендуется, если вы юзаете Office XP (Ctfmon.exe активирует процессор текстового ввода (TIP) компонента «Альтернативный ввод данных» и языковую панель Microsoft Office). Для работы терминала лучше всего использовать какой-нить другой офис. Я у себя на серваке поставил 2003. Про глюки ctfmon и терминалов уже не один раз на форумах вопрос поднимался и благополучно закрывался путём сноса офиса хрю.

----------


## Faelar

Есть СКС. Сервак (win2003) и 8-10 рабочих станций (win2000) на свиче. 
Все используют терминалку для доступа к серваку, там уже запускают 1С и работают. Сервер лицензирования вообще не запущен, все компы кроме 2ух каким-то странным образом имеют безлимитный доступ к эксплуатации терминалки. Остальным 2ум прошлый админ переставлял винду каждые 90 дней по истечении временной лицензии. Как поступить в данном случае?

----------


## Kimmeriez

А что мешает лицензировать? Работа на 3 минуты.

----------


## Faelar

> А что мешает лицензировать? Работа на 3 минуты.


Мешает 99 у.е. за штуку. Если есть другие варианты лицензирования, то готов выслушать.

----------


## Kimmeriez

Да я вродь сам ни за что не платил. Терминал организовал на Цитриксе. Получил лицензию терминала на майкрософтомском сайте за пару минут (и то тратишь время только на заполнение анкеты).Никаких денег там платить не надо. Предполагается, что ты их заплатил, када винду 2003 "купил". А теперь просто активируешь службу терминала.

----------


## Smitt

> Да я вродь сам ни за что не платил. Терминал организовал на Цитриксе. Получил лицензию терминала на майкрософтомском сайте за пару минут (и то тратишь время только на заполнение анкеты).Никаких денег там платить не надо. Предполагается, что ты их заплатил, када винду 2003 "купил". А теперь просто активируешь службу терминала.


Ага, что цитрикс, что виндовый терминал - платные на 100%, только у нас их мало кто покупает, поскольку предпочитают ломать.
Временное ограничение для клиента (90 дней) убирается в реестре ручками за минуту, что значительно проще, чем винду переустанавливать.

----------


## Van4o

> Да я вродь сам ни за что не платил. Терминал организовал на Цитриксе. Получил лицензию терминала на майкрософтомском сайте за пару минут (и то тратишь время только на заполнение анкеты).Никаких денег там платить не надо. Предполагается, что ты их заплатил, када винду 2003 "купил". А теперь просто активируешь службу терминала.


лицензии для использования терминального сервера докупаются как правило отдельно. Необходимо приобретать 2 вида лицензий наскока я помню.
1. Серверная лицензия на Microsoft Windows Server 2003
2. Лицензия клиентского доступа к RMS «на устройство» (Windows 2003 RMS Device CAL) или Лицензия клиентского доступа к RMS «на пользователя» (Windows 2003 RMS User CAL) или Лицензия Microsoft Windows 2003 RMS External Connector для внешних пользователей

----------


## TJ99

Кто нибудь не подскажет установочный ключик?
Пож. в личку. Очень нужно.

----------

